# Dämpfer Slide ED 2012



## Swoopyourlife (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für den im Slide ED 2012 verbauten FOX RP23 Dämpfer.
Habe hier im Forum schon einiges gelesen und soweit ich das sehe passen Dämpfer mit Piggiback eigentlich nicht, außer man nimmt Veränderungen am Rahmen vor (wass ich nicht vor habe!).
Bleiben eigentlich nur Kandidaten ohne PB.
Das wären dann wohl: Rockshox Monarch o PB, Manitou Mcleod, Marzocchi 023 (gibt es den eigentlich nur auf dem Papier?), oder habe ich noch was vergessen (Fox-Kram möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr...)?
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Fährt jemand einen Monarch im Slide? Wenn ja, welchen Tune? Welcher passt zur Kennlinie besser DebonAir, oder HV?
Funktioniert eigentlich der Monarch o PB genauso wie der Monarch Plus? Hat der eine einstellbare Compression (heisst ja hier Gate???)?
Fährt jemand den McLeod im Slide und wie gut passt der?
Ist jemand den Marzocchi 023 schon mal gefahren? Wie ist der?

Für hilfreiche Tips wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß Swoopyourlife


----------



## malben (29. Dezember 2015)

hi, ich fuhr den normalen Monarch im SLIDE 150 von 2015. Hab jetzt den Monarch Plus (mit PB) montiert.
Es ist kein HV oder DebonAir. 
Der Tune beider Dämpfer war / ist M/L. Mit dem Monarch Plus ist der Hitnerbau noch Softer, schluckt deutlich mehr und steht besser im Federweg.
Bodo riet von der DebonAir Variante ab, da diese nicht mit dem "alten" Hinterbau --> 26", harmonieren würde.

Aber wieso sollte bei dem SLIDE ED kein Dämpfer mit PG passen? Bei mir steht dieser so, dass das PG im Rahmendreieck steht. Nicht zum Sitzrohr hin. Sollte doch so auch bei Dir passen. Einbaulänge 200x57 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Malben,

es gibt hier einen Thread "Slide und Monarch Plus" oder so ähnlich, da sieht man auf den Bildern sehr schön, dass wohl der PB an das Unterrohr anschlagen würde. Einige haben da den Rahmen extra eingebeult um das zu verhindern. Das würde ich nicht machen wollen...
Es gibt wohl einen, der in einem 2012 Rahmen in Größe S (wie meiner) mit exzentrischen Buchsen den Dämpfer gerade so rein bekommen hat. Da man dazu aber die exzentrischen Buchsen nach oben gedreht einbauen muss hätte ich dabei Angst, dass die sich beim fahren wieder nach unten drehen und der Dämpfer dann doch am Rahmen anstößt...
Aber wenn du den normalen Monarch und den Plus gefahren bist, ist da der Unterschied wirklich so groß? In anderen Threads habe ich so Aussagen gelesen wie "Der Plus hat durch den PB nur mehr Öl und hätte dadurch bei längeren Abfahrten eine geringere Preformanceänderung". Welche Unterschiede hast du bemerkt? Und wie funktioniert bei dem normalen Monarch diese Gate? Ist das eine einstellbare Compression oder eher eine Plattform?

Gruß Swoopyourlife


----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. Dezember 2015)

Ach ja, die Maße sind auch 200x57


----------



## TurboTobi (29. Dezember 2015)

Fahre im 140er von 2014 (keine Ahnung ob der Rahmen so viel anders is, vllt nur die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers?) den Monarch der Serie drin war. Kann dir jetzt nicht wirklich was im Vergleich zum Fox geben da ich den noch nie gefahren bin. Bin mit dem Monarch aber sehr zufrieden. Hab mir den McLeod auch mal angesehen, der kommt denke ich wenn der Monarch hinne is...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Swoopyourlife (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Tobi,

welchen Tune hat dein Monarch? Ist es ein RL / RT oder RT3?
Merkt man die Unterschiede der unterschiedlichen Einstellungen?
Bei meinem RP23 war der Unterschied bei der Plattform so marginal, dass das auch nur Einbildung gewesen sein kann...
Es wäre halt schön, wenn man eine einstellbare Compression/Gate hätte (es gab glaube ich einen RT der das hatte, war aber glaube ich noch das ältere Modell ohne RapidRecovery). 
Merke halt mittlerweile, dass mir die Einstellmöglichkeiten an dem Fox RP23 zuwenig sind. Der sackt mir in Steilkurven einfach zu sehr ein. Und bei schnellen Schlägen kommt er auch nicht so gut hinterher...

Gruß Swoopyourlife


----------



## Swoopyourlife (30. Dezember 2015)

@Bodo:
Da du ja auch öfter im Forum vertreten bist, vielleicht könntest du ja eine Empfehlung abgeben?
Ich denke für den Hinterbau des 2012 ED sollte es ein progressiver Dämpfer mit kleiner Kammer sein, oder?
Radon hatte doch auch schon den Mcleod im Slide verbaut, oder täusche ich mich da?
Würde der Mcleod zu der Geo passen?

Gruß Swoopyourlife


----------



## TurboTobi (31. Dezember 2015)

Hey Swoopyourlife,
Hab den RT3 Monarch. 
1. Ja ich merke einen Unterschied zwischen den Plattformen
2. Bin bei Steilkurven und schnellen Schlägen auch ziemlich zufrieden, aber bei Drops (manche bis zu 1 Meter, keine Ahnung bis wie viel das Ding zugelassen ist...) rauscht er mir mit ca. 28% SAG zu schnell durch...werde demnächst mal weniger SAG probieren.
Hoffe das hilft dir.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Swoopyourlife (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo Tobi,

danke für die Antwort. Genau bei Steilkurven und schnellen Schlägen taugt mir der RP23 nicht so...
Fürs Grobe habe ich ja noch mein Swoop ;-)
Fahre meine Bikes eigentlich auch immer mit ca. 30% SAG.
In welcher Einstellung fährts du denn den Monarch (open, pedal, close) bei den Kurven/Wellen?
Welchen Tune (M/L oder M/M) hast du?

Gruß Swoopyourlife


----------



## TurboTobi (1. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr den Monarch eigentlich immer offen, da der bei einem runden Tritt so gut wie garnicht wippt (auch bergauf nicht). Und es ist ein M/L.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2016)

Der Monarch 2016 hat entweder HV oder Debon Luftk. für das alte 140er ist HV besser oder Debon
mit 3-5 spacer. Tun M-L ist ok. Der Plus kann besonders bei S aber auch M zu Problemen mit der
Luftkammer und Unterrohr kommen. Bringt auch nur was bei sehr heftiger Fahrweise( mehr Öl ).
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn wir jetzt schon bei dem Thema sind, eine Frage an dich Bodo: Kann ich aus dem 140er Slide (Dämpfer Einbaulänge: 190x?)
ein 160er Slide (Dämpfer Einbaulänge 200x?) machen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## malben (2. Januar 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> ....Aber wenn du den normalen Monarch und den Plus gefahren bist, ist da der Unterschied wirklich so groß? In anderen Threads habe ich so Aussagen gelesen wie "Der Plus hat durch den PB nur mehr Öl und hätte dadurch bei längeren Abfahrten eine geringere Preformanceänderung". Welche Unterschiede hast du bemerkt? Und wie funktioniert bei dem normalen Monarch diese Gate? Ist das eine einstellbare Compression oder eher eine Plattform?



Hallo, ein frohes neues noch,
zu deinen Fragen:

Anfänglich war der Monarch RT3 montiert. Wie TurboTobi schon schrieb, ging dieser recht schnell durch den mitteleren Federweg bzw. neigte zum durchsacken. Bei 30% SAG schob ich (damals ca. 95 kg Fahrfertig) regelmäßig den roten Gummiring vom Kolben.
Die Plattform war schön zu unterscheiden Zu / Pedal / Offen. Wobei ich diesen fast nur offen fuhr. Ein Wippen während des Pedalieren war nicht zu spüren. Im Wiegetritt musst du ihn schließen.

Seit ca. 6 Monaten fahr ich jetzt den Monarch Plus RC3, ebenfalls mit drei Modi (Zu / Pedal / Offen). Hier sind die Abstufungen, speziell Pedal / Offen, sehr fein und kaum spürbar. Aber bei der gleichen SAG Einstellung von 30% hat der Dämpferkolben noch ~3mm Restweg.
Dazu spricht der Hinterbau feiner an und ist schluckfreudiger. Er kommt auch wieder schneller raus --> mehr Traktion und steht höher im Federweg. Ich hab diesen auch mit den Huber Buchsen montiert und bin sehr zufrieden.
Trotz PB schlug dieser aber bei meinem Rahmen (M / 18") noch nicht am Rahmen an. Kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen wie dies passieren sollte... Dies scheint mir rein mechanisch gar nicht möglich zu sein...


----------



## Slide_am (2. Januar 2016)

Fahre den rc3 debon air   im slide 140 von 2012 und kann auch nur gutes berichten  . Bringe 110 kg auf die waage und mir ist der fox immer viel zu weich  gewesen  . Der rc3 ist spürbar straffer  und nutzt den federweg einfach viel besser  .
Bei mir hat der pb noch nie  den ramen berührt.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Januar 2016)

Danke euch allen für die rege Beteiligung!



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Monarch 2016 hat entweder HV oder Debon Luftk. für das alte 140er ist HV besser oder Debon
> mit 3-5 spacer. Tun M-L ist ok. Der Plus kann besonders bei S aber auch M zu Problemen mit der
> Luftkammer und Unterrohr kommen. Bringt auch nur was bei sehr heftiger Fahrweise( mehr Öl ).
> Gruß Bodo



@BODOPROBST 
Welcher (HV oder Debon) würde denn für mein 2012 ED besser passen? Oder würde ein Standard-Volume (wenn es denn überhaupt gibt) von einem anderen Baujahr besser passen?
Beziehst du die Probleme bei S und M Rahmen aus das Slide 140 oder auf das 2012 ED?
Können da exzentrische Buchsen helfen? Was hältst du davon?
Was hältst du vom McLeod? 

@malben 
Dann verhält sich der Plus doch ander als der Standard Monarch...
Nachdem was du schreibst hört sich der RC3 schon noch besser an (höher im Federweg, schluckfreudiger, kommt schneller wieder raus).
Leider bin ich nicht sicher ob der RC3 in meinen Rahmen passt... :-(
Hatten die beiden Monarch die gleiche Luftkammer? Gleiches Baujahr?

@Slide_am 
Hast du auch den Vergleich zum Monarch ohne PB? Oder vergleichst du hier mit dem Fox (welcher Fox war denn verbaut?)

Gruß Swoopyourlife


----------



## Slide_am (3. Januar 2016)

Nein kann nur den rp2 und rc3  

Zum volume   kann ich nur sagen das ich mit dem debon air keine probleme habe  und wenn man will kann man ja mit den spacern fast das volume des normalen erreichen


----------



## malben (7. Januar 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Danke euch allen für die rege Beteiligung!
> 
> 
> @malben
> ...



Ja die Dämpfer hatten die gleiche Luftkammer und waren aus dem gleichen Baujahr. Zudem war der Monarch Plus RC3 aus einem RADON.
Hatte lediglich den Service machen lassen und diesen dann mit Huber Buchsen verbaut. Der Tune ist M/L, als Nachrüstdämpfer war er nur in M/M zu haben. Hatte recht lange danach gesucht.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike mit Monarch Plus RC3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

